

Think Money Leads to Educational Results? Think again. - quanticle
http://www.cato.org/pubs/pas/pa-298.html

======
vannevar
This 13-year-old article uses two anecdotal data points to arrive at a
conclusion that reinforces the Cato Institute's preconceptions. The only
certain conclusion that can be drawn is that spending more money does not
always improve education. Hardly a revelation, and hardly a basis to make
public policy decisions on.

~~~
mikehuffman
Not that I disagree with your point about Cato Institute's bias, but this
mashup [http://www.datamasher.org/mash-ups/spent-student-and-sat-
sco...](http://www.datamasher.org/mash-ups/spent-student-and-sat-scores) of
SAT scores vs expenditure per pupil would suggest that more money != better
education.

